# cleaning a snak shak?



## zombunny (Dec 9, 2008)

I clean my rats' cage twice a week, but for the last couple of times I've noticed that the ratty smell doesn't seem to completely go away after I clean it out. I wasn't sure why until yesterday when I realized that it's their Snak Shak log! It stinks! I guess it got peed on a few times too many. The problem is I'm not sure how to clean it. Can I wash it with soap and water like their other cage accessories or will that damage the log? I'm afraid that since it's kind of a porous material the soap won't completely rinse out and my girls will end up chewing on a soapy log. Could I just leave it outside in the sun for a day like you do to get odors out of a mattress?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I wouldn't wash it with soap or anything like that - if I'm thinking of the right thing it's edible isn't it? If the smell gets too overpowering, perhaps it's time to bin it and get a new one


----------



## Lakea (Feb 12, 2009)

don't know what this would do to it, but maybe some white vinegar?


----------



## zombunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Hmm maybe, but then wouldn't it taste like vinegar? I don't know if rats like that.


----------



## Ky_Zack (Feb 14, 2009)

If it's soaked in enough pee to smell I wouldn't think it'd be all that great to ingest... I second the just get a new one suggestion.


----------



## Lakea (Feb 12, 2009)

zombunny said:


> Hmm maybe, but then wouldn't it taste like vinegar? I don't know if rats like that.


hmm, pee or vinegar... just kidding. That is how I was told to clean wood chew toys that have been peed on, soak them in vinegar, rinse with water, let dry. My rats still chew them...


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Lakea said:


> zombunny said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm maybe, but then wouldn't it taste like vinegar? I don't know if rats like that.
> ...


This snak shak thing is actually an edible toy though....


----------



## Lakea (Feb 12, 2009)

hmm yeah... you probably just need to buy a new one....


----------



## CalicoJenn (Aug 29, 2008)

those snak shacks are actually pretty bad for your rats. The are made of pine , starch, alfalfa and honey which is really not good for your rat to ingest. a they can also easily mold. I would throw it away.


----------

